# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  فضائح ومهازل في العرض الخاص لـ "بوبوس"

## الحصن نيوز

<div><span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">بالرغم من الإجراءات الأمنية التي اتخذتها دار الأوبرا المصرية لاستقبال ضيوف العرض الخاص لفيلم "بوبوس" على المسرح الكبير، إلا أن العرض شهد حالة من الفوضي والعشوائية وسوء تنظيم مما جعل بعض الصحفيين يغادرون المسرح دون مشاهدة الفيلم.



أكثر...

----------

